# New 35mm f2 IS - Potential mount issue?



## Jay Khaos (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey,

I just got a new 35 f2 IS (the newer one from late 2012), and when I mounted it to my 5dIII it felt unusually tight... almost as if there were a rubber gasket between the body and lens or something. I'm sort of afraid to take it off and on now... Is this common with some lenses?

Not sure if this might be relevant, but I've only mounted a few lenses on this body (70-200 2.8, 85L, 24-70 f4 IS, 50mm 1.8) and none of these have given any kind of resistance when trying to mount.

- Jay


----------



## ahab1372 (Jan 14, 2014)

I noticed the same thing with the 40mm STM on the 5Dm3, a much tighter fit than all my other lenses. Neither camera nor lens has taken any damage yet 
Maybe Canon tries to build to tighter specs for whatever reason, or one of the production lines for the mounts is a bit off, or all of them are now calibrated in the metric system vs feet and inches before - as long as you don't have to use brute force, I wouldn't worry about it. Or give the lens a treatment with this:
http://www.bautec-hoefer.de/FLEX-L3709/125/en


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jan 14, 2014)

ahab1372 said:


> I noticed the same thing with the 40mm STM on the 5Dm3, a much tighter fit than all my other lenses. Neither camera nor lens has taken any damage yet
> 
> ...



The grinder was my first thought LOL. But yeah, at first I assumed maybe it was just a thing with newer lenses (modern tech allows for more precise construction?), but the 24-70 f4 IS wasn't like that...


----------



## ahab1372 (Jan 14, 2014)

Would be interesting to hear if others experienced the same - if not, it might be manufacturing variation (process out of control?).


----------



## sjschall (Jan 14, 2014)

It's normal for lenses to fit tight or loose to a certain degree, happens to me too.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 14, 2014)

I think you'll find it's simple physics. You been used to mounting some heavy lenses on your camera. When you lift that amount of size and weight you have to make a certain effort. By contrast the 35 f2 IS is relatively small and light so you use much less effort to handle it. Because you're mounting less mass it feels much tighter. This is also why people report the 40 pancake to be tight compared with other lenses. If the EF mount was so tight that a large lens like the 70-200/2.8 felt tight the 40 pancake would be an enormous effort !

(I assume your 50 f1.8 has a plastic bayonet mount which is why it will feel soft).


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 14, 2014)

Try freezing your lens before mounting it, that will shrink the metal and give it more tolerance. Of course the mount may seize up when the metals of the lens and the camera mount reach the same temperature ;D


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jan 14, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> I think you'll find it's simple physics. You been used to mounting some heavy lenses on your camera. When you lift that amount of size and weight you have to make a certain effort. By contrast the 35 f2 IS is relatively small and light so you use much less effort to handle it. Because you're mounting less mass it feels much tighter. This is also why people report the 40 pancake to be tight compared with other lenses. If the EF mount was so tight that a large lens like the 70-200/2.8 felt tight the 40 pancake would be an enormous effort !
> 
> (I assume your 50 f1.8 has a plastic bayonet mount which is why it will feel soft).



Thats true... makes sense. Although the 24-70 f4 IS is about the same size and weight (maybe just slightly more) and it didnt feel much different. I've also mounted a 24-105 f4 IS and a few other metal mount lenses like the tokina 11-16 on my crop body. All of those are heavier than the new 35 but still not even close to the 85 or 70-200.

Since yesterday, it seems to be a little less tight. I was just uncomfortable about it for a minute since it's probably the first lens I bought online that was NOT from B&H.




mrsfotografie said:


> Try freezing your lens before mounting it, that will shrink the metal and give it more tolerance. Of course the mount may seize up when the metals of the lens and the camera mount reach the same temperature ;D



I'll do that right after I grind the threads off, then ill apply some lube to assure no extra friction, for good measure X)


----------



## Etienne (Jan 14, 2014)

All of my lenses feel a little different in terms of tightness. There's some variation due to engineering tolerances, but if you have to put a lot of pressure to get it on or off, I would send it back. The mount could be out of tolerance and if it's far out then it could damage your cameras mount. A warped camera mount could also warp your other lens mounts.

PS ... I also have the 35 f/2 IS, and the mount is in the range of my other lenses


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 14, 2014)

I've got the new 35mm f/2 IS and haven't noticed this issue with either of my 6D bodies or M (through adapter).


----------



## Ruined (Jan 14, 2014)

I had this issue with the 40mm STM, but I have not had it with 35mm IS.


----------



## Marauder (Jan 15, 2014)

I find my 40mm pancake is much tighter than other lenses, on both my T3i and 7D, but I've never had any issues mounting or removing it--I'm just very careful to not 'force' it when I remove it. A bit taut, but I don't think anything is being damaged, although it's a bit unnerving compared to the ease with which all of my other lenses fit.


----------



## scott_m (Jan 15, 2014)

I have the 35/2 IS and while it's a little snug on both my cameras, it's certainly not "rubber-gasket-draggy" tight. I recall having a m4/3 lens that felt abnormally tight but like your 35 it eased up after a few mount/dismounts (?). Glad to hear that yours is going to be okay - I love mine 

Slightly OT but the "slickest" mounting lens I ever had was a ZF 25/2.8 when I used to shoot Nikon. Man, that thing felt like it was _*oiled*_ - but it was totally firm when locked. Apart from the chrome being extremely shiny and "lustrous", the bayonet didn't look any different (I suppose it couldn't, could it?), however I briefly owned a Tokina 100mm macro that also had pretty shiny chrome but felt awfully rough, to the point that I was checking the D700's mounting flange for scratches/gouges whenever I used it. It never left a mark, but it sure did make me uneasy...


----------



## Vossie (Jan 15, 2014)

I have the same experience of the 40mm being tighter than other lenses. I thought is was just perception given the small size and weight of that lens.


----------



## Sanaraken (Jan 15, 2014)

I have this issue on my 40mm also, but not on my 28mm IS.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 15, 2014)

I've had this with my 40mm as well as on the 7D (now sold). Not an issue on the other bodies though. It probably depends on the lens/camera combo used.


----------



## FTb-n (Jan 15, 2014)

I recently added a second 5D3 to my kit which still includes a 7D. I find that the 40 and the new 35 2.0 IS are a little tight on each body, particularly on the newer 5D3. These lenses give a definite metal-against-metal feel when mounting them to the body. In contrast, both of the L lenses (70-200 2.8 and 24-105) glide on smoothly with each body. I suspect this is due to the weather sealing.

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 15, 2014)

Better too tight than too loose. On my 5D2 I can get various lenses to wobble a bit (side to side, not just twisting), my T3 mounts much more firmly to most lenses.


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jan 15, 2014)

Well based on what everyone is saying, I feel okay about not worrying about it. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## IsaacImage (Jan 16, 2014)

All the new lenses siting pretty tight.
And in most of the cases it's very normal.

I also have 35 IS, it is siting very tight , but it's OK.
Just be careful when you mounting it or taking it off.
G.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 16, 2014)

Its a matter of tolerance buildup. If a lens at one end of the range meets a camera at the other, then it will be tight or very loose. Exchanging it for another usually resolves the issue. 

It is not a normal occurrence, I've had dozens of bodies and at least a hundred lenses, many of them recent new ones without the issue.


----------

